# survival/preparation knowledge



## b.o.f.h. (Nov 6, 2008)

If you could download stuff to your brain like in the movie "the matrix" what technical skills would you give yourself for preparedness / survival?


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

gardening, hunting, food storage, canning, dehydrating, plant knowledge for medical and food uses, weapons knowledge, emergency survaval(fire starting and such) vehicle repair, and construction techniques


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

I would like the ability to process info faster, and to make quicker decisions without so much emotion coming into the picture. As things get tougher, and hard decisions have to be made, our emotions sometimes lead us into decisions that may not be in our best interest.
But in our own defense, we are emotional beings, and it's hard to get away from what you actually are. We would all like to be cool under fire, and totally under control in a crisis. perhaps we will get the chance to find out what we are made of soon enough.


----------

